# Spanners/wrenches size for E61 group head & lever disassembly



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Need your help. Google yielded no results.. Just parts numbers with no specs..

Group lever on my ECM Synchronika is squeaking, so time to open up the cam holder and the group head and apply some grease.

I don't have a tool set, so I need to know the size in mm, the spanners I need to go and get.

I'm not sure if these cam holders are the same size or different amongst E61 head manufacturers... So anyone who knows this kinda stuff, or someone specifically with ECM Grouphead experience, please let me know 

I think I need 3 sizes of wrenches /spanners? 2 for the cam holder, and 1 for the mushroom? Have I missed something?

I don't want to get those adjustable ones.. Maybe versatile, but not for tight areas where I might damage the stainless steel! Also I wanted to avoid buying the whole damn set for the sake of 2 or 3, that are bound to include never to be used sizes...


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I know you said you don't want to buy the whole set but for under £6 you can't go wrong i believe

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253224524401

Or this https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F112022453994

When you done keep the ones you might need and donate the rest to a charity shop.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Inspector said:


> I know you said you don't want to buy the whole set but for under £6 you can't go wrong i believe
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F253224524401
> 
> ...


Ah..

The only reason why I wanted to avoid the whole set was a cost thing. I'm not in the UK, and I need it today, but now have an idea, thanks to you, as to how much I should pay for a set!

I'm living in Vietnam, and these tool shops never have prices on display, and the moment they figure out you are a foreigner, they never give you the 'local' price...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

u2jewel said:


> Ah..
> 
> The only reason why I wanted to avoid the whole set was a cost thing. I'm not in the UK, and I need it today, but now have an idea, thanks to you, as to how much I should pay for a set!
> 
> I'm living in Vietnam, and these tool shops never have prices on display, and the moment they figure out you are a foreigner, they never give you the 'local' price...


No offense to Inspector but I wouldn't trust those £6 spanners on this 'professional' espresso machine yet alone an ECM.

I've spent silly amounts on tools back when I needed them for work & at the time wouldn't blink at £30 for a single spanner.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, went to the market, bought some spanners as a set (figured I could actually do with a set)

Turns out the 2 sizes I needed were 22mm and 34mm.

Now the lever swings smoothly!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Oops i missed that bit that you are in Vietnam. I d never imagine you might need size 34 for coffee machine







maybe i spent too much time with my little Gaggia classic already







glad you sorted it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

u2jewel said:


> Well, went to the market, bought some spanners as a set (figured I could actually do with a set)
> 
> Turns out the 2 sizes I needed were 22mm and 34mm.
> 
> Now the lever swings smoothly!


I use adjustable spanner with jaw plastic covers as per recommendation here:

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/e61-lubrication


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

If you can't get the plastic covers, wrap s few layers of electric tape around it and be extra careful not to damage the chrome plating.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

TBH I have also got one of the plastic jawed adjustable spanners and I don't find it good enough. The first time I came to undo the big nut I had a devil of a job with it. The plastic covers just deform and it's hard not to let it slip. I was careful to do it up less tightly than it was when I got it and still with time/heat it seems to get tighter. I always protect the front of the machine with thick card, the nut with elec tape and I lock the PF in the group so I can apply some support or opposing torque to avoid stressing the group/front panel. I have never slipped but even so there's a blemish on the nut itself now. I think a large ring spanner is the best.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> TBH I have also got one of the plastic jawed adjustable spanners and I don't find it good enough. The first time I came to undo the big nut I had a devil of a job with it. The plastic covers just deform and it's hard not to let it slip. I was careful to do it up less tightly than it was when I got it and still with time/heat it seems to get tighter. I always protect the front of the machine with thick card, the nut with elec tape and I lock the PF in the group so I can apply some support or opposing torque to avoid stressing the group/front panel. I have never slipped but even so there's a blemish on the nut itself now. I think a large ring spanner is the best.


I agree with this. However I could not find a 34mm spanner from an ordinary hardware shop like B&Q. Will need to search again


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you can't get the plastic covers, wrap s few layers of electric tape around it and be extra careful not to damage the chrome plating.


Yes, I prepped my patient just like before surgery (I used masking tape.. Electric tape actually sounds better)

It's at times like these, you realise just how much you love and care for your machine... I felt like that kid again playing operations.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

EBay is your friend, even for a quality ring spanner (eg Teng, Britool, CK, Stanley). There are lots of small toolshops with Ebay portals.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Indeed. One false move and the spanner could slip, you'd hit your funny bone and the lever ends up in the bread basket! You'd drop the wrench on your ankle, scratch your machine and end up with a broken heart! Used to love that game when ah wuz a lad.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Indeed. One false move and the spanner could slip, you'd hit your funny bone and the lever ends up in the bread basket! You'd drop the wrench on your ankle, scratch your machine and end up with a broken heart! Used to love that game when ah wuz a lad.


Won't a ring spanner be more likely to damage the chrome plating as it grips around the corners of the nut, unlike a spanner which grips on the sides of the nut?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's a lot less likely to slip. I'd say that outweighs the disadvantages. Someone with more engineering experience might wish to comment?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Am-Tech-Adjustable-Pipe-Wrench-Wide/dp/B003XKRSI6/ref=pd_sim_60_1?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WPWV6SH818C0V12266HY

The plastic jaws work OK, but work better if the machine is not hot and you need to tighten the spanner up smaller than you think BEFORE pushing the jaws 9covered with the protectors) hard onto the nut, otherwise the plastic protectors can deform..


----------



## viveur (Oct 22, 2017)

Huh, on my expobar I just used the naked spanners directly, no damage visible. I got my 22mm (ring+jaw) spanner in a local supply shop (equivalent of 30 USD price IIRC), my larger one (36mm on my machine) was about 10USD + shipping, from germany. I was using the ring on the 22mm. It's possible that my machine is made of different material though.

My professionally-metal-working friend long-ago advised me to always use the ring part of the spanner when possible since it provides more contact area, which makes sense to me considering it's got 12 points of contact (2 per corner), compared to 2 if you're unlucky with the jaw (i.e. with poor tolerances). To be fair this was for 10mm nuts and bolts where we didn't care about appearance, but the same principles should still apply.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

viveur said:


> Huh, on my expobar I just used the naked spanners directly, no damage visible.


Yes, if carefully done with no accidents.

I was most concerned about slipping, and the almost razor sharp head of the spanner hitting (accidentally) other stainless steel parts and panel, making an ugly scar left for life

If successfully done, no marks are left behind.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

u2jewel said:


> Yes, if carefully done with no accidents.
> 
> I was most concerned about slipping, and the almost razor sharp head of the spanner hitting (accidentally) other stainless steel parts and panel, making an ugly scar left for life
> 
> If successfully done, no marks are left behind.


Yeah, that. Sadly happened to me. My group head has a hairline scratch now next to the top nut because s metal part of the spanner touched the Chrome finishing... :-( One can't really tell unless I point out, but I know it's there....

So, yeah, can't be too careful really.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yeah, that. Sadly happened to me. My group head has a hairline scratch now next to the top nut because s metal part of the spanner touched the Chrome finishing... :-( One can't really tell unless I point out, but I know it's there....
> 
> So, yeah, can't be too careful really.


Sorry to hear 

If it's any consolation... I have a scar now too..

As I was preparing for a shot, moving the pf towards the head, balloon bursts in the background (daughter birthday prep). Made me jolt and banged the ear of the pf on the group head bell.

Surprisingly easy to scratch... Actually more like a mini dent..


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah, it's incredible easy to dent it. At the end of the day, it's brass. (At least mine is).


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Its worth covering everything but the nut in electrical or masking tape, helps prevent scratches if you slip.


----------



## Alan Kilroy (Dec 22, 2017)

So.....what's the consensus on spanner size here then?

Are all E61 standard spanner sizes?

What sizes are needed for brew lever removal for eg.?

Just removed my assembly the other day but used, carefully, an adjustable wrench.....no marks.

So....is it 22mm and 34mm 9even though I read that some guy needed a 26mm.?)

Wouldn't mind buying a few for this eventuality.

Cheers.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Alan Kilroy said:


> So.....what's the consensus on spanner size here then? Are all E61 standard spanner sizes?
> 
> What sizes are needed for brew lever removal for eg.?
> 
> ...


The advantage of using an adjustable spanner is that you can allow for the use of some soft jaws or wrap with insulation tape to avoid marking the machine. If using a fixed sized spanner I'm not sure you could still use the protection. Maybe a slightly bigger imperial size with protection may work though.


----------



## ooglewoogle (Oct 2, 2018)

Alan Kilroy said:


> So.....what's the consensus on spanner size here then?
> 
> Are all E61 standard spanner sizes?
> 
> ...


 On the Synchronika it's a 22mm and 26mm on the cam holder. Having done it both ways, I am a proponent of the spanners over adjustable....just cover the adjacent group with a microcloth etc for mar protection.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Although many advocate the plastic jaw adjustable, I found that if the nuts are tight, the jaw protectors can deform and come off, leading to more potential for slips and damage. I now wrap electrical tape round the nut, find a spanner that fits well, put cardboard between cam nut and machine front panel for extra peace of mind, and use the portafilter as opposing leverage to minimise the strain on the front panel.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would like to see a return of the old hard fibre type jaw protectors...


----------

